# Throte cut



## nffc82 (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi,

This will prob sound crazy but im never full!!

I have got this little belly i cant shift it sits there laughing at me everytime i sit down.

I lost 2 stone a year ago but cant get that flat stomach.

I eat

7.30am coffee

9.00am 2 brown toast, massive bowl of cereal (for energy!)

10.00am Protein

11.00am gym

12.30 protein + chicken breast, white rice

3.00pm chicken breast, white rice or pasta

5.00pm workout

7.00pm eggs, chicken veg...no carbs

(SO HUNGRY TILL THE MORNING)

and have been on this for about 8 months. im going crazy.

I have a binge day on saturday, choc, snacks maybe a coroner or 2, but i have only just started binging out and i feel more and more guilty each time!

dont get me wrong im getting bigger shoulders arms chest back its just this bloody stomach.. can anyone give me a few pointers or tips. please

thanks

NFFC82


----------



## Ftblk36 (Mar 7, 2009)

First of all add to the coffee in the morning, stick protein and oats in there mate, get the machine running at the beginning of the day. Failing to eat breakfast is putting the body into starvation mode, eat when you get up. If you can't eat that at least have a protein shake to get it started. What kind of cereal are you eating? Drop white rice and go for the low GI brown rice, or wholewheat pasta. Give us some more information and there are guys here who can help big time. I'm a greedy git too, and hard to fill but filling it with the right carbs is half the battle I think mate.


----------



## nffc82 (Apr 10, 2010)

cheers for that mate, this site seems bang on.

and it crunchy nut cornflakes in the morning, kinda cheat, really sweet and sorts out the sweet tooth for the day. maybe i should switch to shredded wheat, im not big on porridge and oats,

yer i might try wholemeal pasta for a change, thanks man.


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

why do you just have coffee at 7.30 is this pre cardio ? if not then breakfast should be here

breakfast should be a decent cereal weatabix is good if you dont like porridge, plus 5 or six eggs using just one yolk.

you are lacking fats in your diet add a handfull of nuts to your meals or a spoon of extra vigin olive oil to your rice this will also help with the hunger .

your last meal at seven is to early unless you go to bed at 7.30 eat again around ten some cottage cheese or whey with a spoon of peanut butter will stop you being hungry through the night


----------



## nffc82 (Apr 10, 2010)

nice one for that fatboy sound good, defo neeed to eat later


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

do you do any core work?

diet of course reveals what you have..but what you have needs shaping too and will contribute to a flatter stomach


----------



## nffc82 (Apr 10, 2010)

cheers cal, excuse my divvy-ness but what do you mean by core work?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

strengthening youre tum tum 

crunches are one example but there are many other exercises..


----------



## nffc82 (Apr 10, 2010)

yer i do i few crunches, 100-200 every few days. but as you can see from my pictures that i have just uploaded it aint working!!! lol, i have an ab rocker and sometimes ill put a 15kg plate on my chest and sit up till it hurts...


----------

